# Hipscores?



## Mollywomble (Jul 19, 2010)

And once again fingers xd i've picked correct place to post! 
I am interested in opinions on these hip scores. don't really understand them exect that the lower the score the better. But how 'high' is bad? e.g will a score of 8 get HD at a young age? will 3? How much to parents hipscores impact on their offspring? Are they sometimes better than their parents/worse etc
This is my dog Molly's Dad's hipscores: 
Alternatively can anyone decode/ explain what each section is/what it all means? : (Father is Australian mother is kiwi - hipscores done in NZ i believe if that makes any difference?)










All I have from mother is: 
Total Hipscore (excellent) NZVA left 2, right 2 total of 4 (anything under 5 is excellent)

Thank you so much for any help, I just can't seem to get info from google that Ican actualy understand!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, I think this says what you need to know--not sure what else you'd need to hear. 

_Total Hipscore (excellent) NZVA left 2, right 2 total of 4 (anything under 5 is excellent)_

Also: "Total: 5 (Maximum 106)"


----------



## Mollywomble (Jul 19, 2010)

lol But I don't understand what it means. What is Subluxation? how does it effect the dog and things like that are what I don't understand. If it had an 8 next toit would you panic etc


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Mollywomble said:


> lol But I don't understand what it means. What is Subluxation? how does it effect the dog and things like that are what I don't understand. If it had an 8 next toit would you panic etc


Well, the total points possible for the section are 36. that would argue that the max points per subsection are 6. So, yes, I think an 8 would panic me.

This evaluation breaks down and scores the appearance of the different areas of the hip joints. As you can see, what matters is the overall evaluation. In general, you won't get a 6 in subluxation without it also having an effect on other areas of the hip--the ability for a hip to move that much in the socket leads to deterioration in the joint, thus affecting other areas of the hip.

Re: Subluxation -- Let me google that for you... Hip Dislocation

Norberg angle: 
Norberg angle - definition of Norberg angle in the Medical dictionary - by the Free Online Medical Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

Cranial acetabular edge:
Canine Hip Dysplasia

Directory: Hip Dysplasia - Hip Scoring in the UK

HD Gradings

Hip Evaluation around the World (Canine) - Bearded Collie Club of America

(I found some good resources, and I'm always glad to learn more about the hip rating systems.)


----------

